# Two xboxs can't connect at the same time



## xxhieixx (Nov 5, 2008)

So I've been having this issue for months and I've finally decided to seek help. I have time warner cable and my modem is ambit. Now I originally thought the modem I had just couldn't connect to xbox live with two of them but about a week ago when I was recovering my profile it suddenly connected me to xbox live while my boyfriend was on. Well that happened once and I got it to work one other time but I usually get the same "can't find ip address" error. The only time I can ever get this to work is if I unplug the modem about 3 times until it finally connects both of us.

So does anyone know what the problem could be? I've tried restarting the modem and doing the restore to factory defaults on the xbox but nothing works. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Which model Ambit do you have? When I worked for TWC the only Ambit modems we used were single port so multiple devices would requires a router.


----------



## xxhieixx (Nov 5, 2008)

The only thing I can find is Ambit DOCSIS 1.0/1.1/2.0 Compliant. I guess that would be it? I didn't think they both could connect at all, I was actually going to try and switch to AT&T or Windstream but then it connected all of a sudden that one time and then it happened again later. If they can't connect I don't get why it does it every once in awhile. Maybe I should just forget it and switch internet providers lol


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,
How are you physically connecting both Xboxes? Like ebackhus says the modems usually only have one port and only supply one ip address which is why you would normally buy a router to connect to it, changing ISP's isn't necessary.


----------



## xxhieixx (Nov 5, 2008)

One is connected with the ethernet and one is wireless. If you're talking about the ethernet ports I have 4 of them on the modem.


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

What is the exact model of modem there is usually a sticker underneath


----------



## xxhieixx (Nov 5, 2008)

I think this one is the model number, U10C019 then next to that it said U10C019.43 LF


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks,

Well according to the manual that device is capable of support multiple clients, but it depends how the ISP has configured it. 

Do you know how to get to a command prompt on your PC?

If so please type in

ipconfig /all

And note your ipv4 ip address, can you private message me that address? Don't post it in case its a public address.

That will tell me how the ISP has configure it if you get a public ip address that explains the problem

Also which one is failing the wired or wireless one? If its just the wireless one that could be a totally different issue

Anyway... let me know the address via pm when you can


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Got it thanks, that looks fine the router looks set-up correctly.

Hmm that is strange then, especially that it complains about the ip address. Just so you know a minority of routers really struggle with two Xboxes at the same time but even the ones that do usually still connect ok but then get dropped from live after a while. You don't even get that far.

You can get ip address failed if your using wireless and your security isn't set-up correctly (wrong WEP/WPA key or you not listed on the mac address filter if its configured) but I assume that is all ok if you do manage to connect ok at times.

So your saying if Xbox 1 is in use on its own it always connects fine and if Xbox 2 is in use on its own it always connects fine, but if Xbox 1 (or 2) is already in use and the other Xbox starts up it fails on ip address failed?

If so that's pretty strange 

All I can really recommend is that you go into each Xbox into the network settings and run the Factory Defaults option, not to be confused with the main factory defaults setting (the main one resets everything, this one just the network settings)

Do that on both, if that does not help try setting up one of the Xbox ip addresses manually so:-

IP Address 192.168.0.100
Mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.0.1

See if that works, you could also do something similar by manually reserving an address on the router based on the Xbox mac address but... try that for now.


----------



## xxhieixx (Nov 5, 2008)

I tried running the factory default options on both and it worked at first but when I tried again they wouldn't connect again. I'll have to try entering it manually tomorrow and see if that works.

Also another thing that's weird is if one xbox is connected and we turn that one off and try to connect the other one it won't work, we'll have to unplug the modem. Then if we try to connect the other one again we'll have to unplug the modem. The internet will only work with one xbox even if it's not connected to xbox live, we'll have to keep unplugging it to switch.

Anyway, I'll probably post again tomorrow or Monday even. Usually when I mess around with it it'll work at first and then won't later so I'll probably try to see if it will connect on Monday as well.


----------



## xxhieixx (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile but the xbox's seem to be working correctly now. I didn't try to enter it manually, the next time I turned them on they both connected and have been working since....so I guess I just needed to restore the defaults? I actually tried that before but just on the one, don't know why I didn't think to do it on both lol. So thanks for taking the time to help me


----------



## GMAN990 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good stuff, glad your all sorted :grin:


----------

